# To my horror!!



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

My husband bought me a digital scale for my birthday as my eyesight is getting worse with this diabetes and i found it difficult to read those minute markings and numbers.

Got home and started placing balls on it and to my horror i discovered that wool that i buy at a certain shop and which is supposed to be 100g comes in between 96-99 grams. Wool that i bought from another shop all hit 100gr. I am certainly going to inform them of this the next time i buy wool there - every penny counts as well as every gram. no wonder i always am short when making some things and have to use a bit of another ball. goodness. Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have read here on KP that some people ( not the KPers) will cut some of the yarns they need from a ball and put the skein back into the bin. This however was in the Michael's and JoAnn's type stores. Who know though it could happen at a LYS too. My LYS lady just told me that she discovered stealing went on in her shop recently! I am sorry that you discovered this. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is not good - hate that people would stoop so low


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

The owner herself may do this when she needs a little bit for mending or embroidery!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

This makes me sad. Either the company providing the yarn or the other customers are cheating the buyer. So sorry Diane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

It happens on a very regular basis but it goes the other way as well. Some labels are marked with a +/- disclaimer.

Almost everything that I have bought from Posh Yarns, for instance, has 3-5 extra grams - sometimes more. I asked the owner about it & she said that it likely varies because of differences in humidity.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it might have more to do with the manufacturing process than a willful attempt to cheat the buyer. My yarn from Yarn Paradise has the weight +/- 5%. Your yarn falls within those tolerances.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

It is definitely the manufacturer or they humidity. I joined a large KAL, and all the skeins were short by 1 to 6 grams. The shop that ran the KAL did everything they could to make connections between knitters to trade off bits of the same dye lot, as all the yarn was gone from the shop and the manufacturer. I actually think they went above and beyond anyone's hopes of making things as right as they could, but it happens. 

Since then, I've weighed skeins and they DO vary, some over, a few a bit short. All have been well within the +/- 5% range.

If I have a project that will use every last yard of yarn, I order an extra skein.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

this is making me doubt the yardage that is printed on the label too


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Manufactures cheat us all the time. I weight the produce at the store in the bags. 
Under weighing gains them pennies at a time.
Some producers plan on under weights to make more money.
Some gas pumps are messed with and under pump, but charge you the whole amount.
I no longer buy the tomatoes with the vines, as it is thrown away but you pay for that vine.
When shopping know that "AP" means "edible portion" you don't eat a banana peel but pay for it. 
Sometime I will go and weigh some packages, with and without the food.
I use to work in marketing at a major US food conglomerate. And my warning is "buyer beware".
Packages stay the same but weights change.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that skeins/hanks/balls of yarn have a percentage they may be under or over and still be labeled at a specific weight. I don't remember the amount or where I read that; I've done a search and can't find it right now. I think humidity does play a role so what it weighs in Texas could very well be different in Minnesota as the humidity if completely different, as well as the season.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

this is so true. I have seen people shuck the corn before they buy it.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Many products have a range of up to 20% either above or below the stated amount. This not only includes durable goods, but even gold weight in jewelry and calories in foods. These variances are set by the government in many cases.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Corn is usually sold by the piece and not by weight. It is such a mess to shuck it at home. But ooooh it is season! Fresh Local Corn in Connecticut.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Pauli said:


> this is so true. I have seen people shuck the corn before they buy it.


Just as an aside, some of our local grocery stores put out large trash bins so we can do just that. They're sold by the ear, not by the weight, so it saves a lot of mess at home. Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with yarn, but I think that some of the things we're saying are willful cheating may not be, on both sides.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Gas stations are regulated by the dept. of agriculture in my state. I called and complained about being overcharged at the gas pump. They sent a nice gentleman who shut that pump down for several weeks before it could be repaired and used again. I hope that taught the station owner a lesson. The pump skipped a number (3) with every revolution. I have seen clerks at JoAnn's return partially used skeins to the display shelves after a class. I don't buy yarn from them any more.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

I buy dog food from on online supplier - it's expensive food but both my dogs have skin issues and it's cheaper than Vet visits. Buying online is cheaper than buying locally. My step-daughter had run out of dog food so I offered to split a new 25 lb bag that had just been delivered. After dividing the bag I figured out it was about 4 lbs short. I wonder how often this happens. I contacted the online company, it wasn't their problem but they were more than generous in their response. They'll keep my business.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been knitting for 60+ years and never weighed my yarn unless I was separating it to hold multiple strands. I guess it is time to start checking!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I weigh all the yarn I buy and they are almost always short a gram or two. I have found a few times when I got extra, but mostly short! I just assumed it was the way is was, like the 2 x 4 you buy that is really 1.5 x 3.5


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I too weigh my yarn before starting a project. From a recommendation here on KP, I bought an inexpensive scale that weighs in 1/10ths of a gram, because my standard postage scale rounded up or down in 5-gram increments! For the lighter yarns like lace weight, a +/- 5 gram difference is a big difference.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Pauli said:


> this is so true. I have seen people shuck the corn before they buy it.


A lot of stores have a bin just for that purpose, as corn is hardly ever sold by weight. I am glad that I don't have to deal with the mess when I get home.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Lots of complaints about maybe a gram or two missing in a ball of yarn, but if you weigh it and it is over a bit, would you take it back? It all averages out in the long run. If it is missing more than a couple of grams, then there could be a problem.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never weighed the wool I buy, but I do buy an extra ball just in case. It can always be used up for something else.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Most often the bands I bother to look at show the the yardage as "approximately ". I never worry about the weight, as that doesn't define how far the yarn will go, just how heavy it is to mail or carry home!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep, I did find this with one local shop. When I mentioned to the owner that this was happening,and I found that 100 gram balls were coming up 95 or less, she gave me a quite a talk in front of her customers and employees. Well, I pulled out my scale she about fainted. And I had a 100 gram ball that weighed exactly that, she had to weigh others in the shop because people were watching. She was furious with me, didn't say a word, so I informed her that I'd be contacting the state office that dealt with weights and measures and that I would never darken her door again. She went out of business soon after. Can't imagine what she was doing, it had to be her since same yarns from other shops weighed 100 to 104 grams. Even if she was taking some yarn out it couldn't have been enough to be useful.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Diane D said:


> My husband bought me a digital scale for my birthday as my eyesight is getting worse with this diabetes and i found it difficult to read those minute markings and numbers.
> 
> Got home and started placing balls on it and to my horror i discovered that wool that i buy at a certain shop and which is supposed to be 100g comes in between 96-99 grams. Wool that i bought from another shop all hit 100gr. I am certainly going to inform them of this the next time i buy wool there - every penny counts as well as every gram. no wonder i always am short when making some things and have to use a bit of another ball. goodness. Has anyone else come across this?


Might be a good idea to take your scale with you when you buy yarn, especially a good yarn at $32 for 100 gm. or more. Just think how much they are making off of this practice, it would not take long for an extra skein of yarn to be available when cheating on each skein by an gm. or 4 or 6. scoundrels anyway.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And that is probably why most skeins have the +/- 5%, or the word approximately. Not nice, but I imagine it is difficult to be exact at times with automated winding.


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

I went to a tapestry lesson in a well known shop in Sydney. At one point the instructress hopped up and cut a length of wool from an embroidery skein then sat down again. Short weight for the next customer!


Indices


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I had 2 100 gram balls of yarn. With one I made the Marianna Mel top down jacket and the hat in the smallest size and with the other I had 1 inch of yarn left and no hat. They were 2 different brands but were both 8ply.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I was buying some crab legs and discussed with the butcher which would be the better buy, king or snow crab legs. When he weighted the snow crab legs, he deducted for the shells. I hadn't known that they did that. They were yummy. With corn on the cob!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Weights and measures people would take care of this


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

How about each of us (at least those interested!) buy a small digital scale (ebay is good!), with a calibration test weight for accuracy, and weigh the yarn IN THE SHOP, before buying!

I looked on ebay, and a small digital scales costs around US$ 10.00.....Really cheap. Weigh about the same as a modern mobile phone....

Just a thought.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jscaplen said:


> It happens on a very regular basis but it goes the other way as well. Some labels are marked with a +/- disclaimer.
> 
> Almost everything that I have bought from Posh Yarns, for instance, has 3-5 extra grams - sometimes more. I asked the owner about it & she said that it likely varies because of differences in humidity.


Yes variances in humidity plays a huge role, that goes for any textile and even paper products.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

I always weigh any meat that comes from a supermarket. A few times I have bought hamburger meat and when weighed, on their scale, it was underweight. One time it was marked and priced for 2 pounds yet only weighed 1 pound. I know the plastic tray hardly weighs anything, but I hate getting ripped off when it comes to food. I don't buy meat from a supermarket these days as I saw on a TV show that they pour blood on meat to give it a fresh look.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I think a lot of them say approx. meaning it is close to.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> How about each of us (at least those interested!) buy a small digital scale (ebay is good!), with a calibration test weight for accuracy, and weigh the yarn IN THE SHOP, before buying!
> 
> I looked on ebay, and a small digital scales costs around US$ 10.00.....Really cheap. Weigh about the same as a modern mobile phone....
> 
> ...


Some years back, I bought a digital kitchen scale, thinking I would use it for weighing flour and such for baking. Seldom used it, until I realized I could weigh my yarn. It's by Oxo, has a zero out feature, and it's quite accurate. And you can also use it to weigh that ground beef to make the perfect quarter pounder. Small enough to slip into your bag when you go to your LYS.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

margoc said:


> I think I read somewhere that skeins/hanks/balls of yarn have a percentage they may be under or over and still be labeled at a specific weight. I don't remember the amount or where I read that; I've done a search and can't find it right now. I think humidity does play a role so what it weighs in Texas could very well be different in Minnesota as the humidity if completely different, as well as the season.


Corn is sold here by ear, not by weight.


----------



## mocummings (Jul 29, 2016)

Our local wool warehouse used to allow us to buy a ball extra and then return it for a refund it if not required. Unfortunately they can no longer do this as balls were being returned underweight, due to wool being taken from the middle of the ball. Hence my stash growing steadily with whole balls. Good for stripes though!


----------



## michelewnc (Feb 25, 2017)

Your scale is also part of the equation. If you really want to know its accuracy (not the same as precision), you can buy a 100 gram calibration weight on Amazon for under $5.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been caught when buying fabric because the shop assistant has cut the material on such an angle that you can lose almost three inches either end. When buying a special small piece for patchwork this can be very annoying.


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

margoc said:


> I think I read somewhere that skeins/hanks/balls of yarn have a percentage they may be under or over and still be labeled at a specific weight. I don't remember the amount or where I read that; I've done a search and can't find it right now. I think humidity does play a role so what it weighs in Texas could very well be different in Minnesota as the humidity if completely different, as well as the season.


Most items in our economy have an "industry standard" by which they may be under or over. It is simply not practical to get precise weights, item counts, etc.; trying to do so would raise the overall cost of the items.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I used to shuck corn at the store, because as nankat said, it's messy at home. But since I learned how much better the corn tastes and how neat and easy it is to shuck, I microwave it in the shuck, pulling off the silk sticking out first. The ear slides right out of the leaves, silk pieces and all.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Cherspradlin said:


> I used to shuck corn at the store, because as nankat said, it's messy at home. But since I learned how much better the corn tastes and how neat and easy it is to shuck, I microwave it in the shuck, pulling off the silk sticking out first. The ear slides right out of the leaves, silk pieces and all.


Yep, me too. I usually break off the end and snip off the top end a bit, take off a few layers before microwaving, but now it's corn time in the Midwest and I do it on the grill. Some nights, I just eat a couple of ears of corn and a salad for dinner.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Torticollus said:


> Many products have a range of up to 20% either above or below the stated amount. This not only includes durable goods, but even gold weight in jewelry and calories in foods. These variances are set by the government in many cases.


I agree with you. 
As a teen I pumped gas for a living and the State Weights and Measures would test the pumps biannually.
I also had to deal with them in the Pawn industry for buying & selling gold.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

If you buy wet produce, you pay for the water. I now buy in sealed packages and the weight is on the package.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

If you buy wet produce, you pay for the water. I now buy in sealed packages and the weight is on the package.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

sorry for the repeat.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

This is nothing new and has been discussed before on the forum. For patterns that use every bit of yarn up to the last inch it is so annoying. I try not to leave a long cast on tail because I may need it at the end. :-( 
I have noticed we are losing an ounce or two on many foods to. Especially canned goods. Open a can and it's mostly liquids.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

So many things that used to be a pound are now 12 ounces, including coffee, but the price is still the same, or higher.


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pauli said:


> this is so true. I have seen people shuck the corn before they buy it.


In my area, they provide big garbage bins for people to do that. Maybe it's because we're buying it by the ear and not the weight?


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I was taught not to "undress" the corn until the water was boiling! I knew people some time ago who had a garden, and they wouldn't even pick their corn until the water was boiling!


nankat said:


> Corn is usually sold by the piece and not by weight. It is such a mess to shuck it at home. But ooooh it is season! Fresh Local Corn in Connecticut.


----------



## Scottie mom (Jul 13, 2014)

Years ago, I had this problem with sock yarn, a particular brand. 5 grams can make or break a pair of socks! I e- mailed the company, and got a response from the owner. 
She said that at first she assumed I was looking for free yarn - I was not - and ignored the situation.
Then she started thinking about it, and went to the warehouse and started weighing yarn. Way too much was slightly underweight.
Her yarn is now a gram or two over weight on label - or was the last i used any...


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I had an experience two years ago when my gas tank took 2.5 gallons more than the tank held! I complained to the clerk and his response was " you must have been on empty"! I reporting them to the department of weights and measures along with the local district attorney's office. It took a while to get a serious response because I was told tanks very in size. I had had this car for 10 years and it never varied much and I called the car manufacturer to verify tolerances of gas tanks! I did notice the gas station did have pumps covered for a period of time after my complaint. That brand of gas station is last on my list now, I only use them if there are no alternatives.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

This has nothing to do with yarn, but does reflect on manufacturing practices. When I worked for an orthodontics manufacturer one of the products we supplied were the rubber bands used with braces. We counted 105-106, noted the weight and then filled the bags marked 100. This should have been assurance to orthodontists and their patients that no short counts were occurring.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, there is a very high end LYS in Seattle, WA. that has this problem as they take returns without checking to see that the full skien is there. Not okay when you buy at their prices only to fined you do not have enough yarn to complete what you are making.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I have read here on KP that some people ( not the KPers) will cut some of the yarns they need from a ball and put the skein back into the bin. This however was in the Michael's and JoAnn's type stores. Who know though it could happen at a LYS too. My LYS lady just told me that she discovered stealing went on in her shop recently! I am sorry that you discovered this. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


corruption goes on everywhere from top to bottom and all across; our society is in need of a deep overhaul. Ya gotta be vigilant but compassionate. Forgive them for they know what not they do I guess?


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I frequently weigh my yarn when I get it home. My daughter is allergic to wool, so I had to buy a wool-free sock yarn. When weighed at home my 100 gm ball only contained 89 grams. That is not humidity related. Needless to say, I will weigh my yarn at the store before buying another ball of that brand.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

nankat said:


> Corn is usually sold by the piece and not by weight. It is such a mess to shuck it at home. But ooooh it is season! Fresh Local Corn in Connecticut.


Have you tried microwaving corn on the cob? Just cut the tassels off and a few outer hulls and zap for 5ish minutes. Careful!! It's hot, but all the strings come off with the hull. Yea!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, I usually read all answers, but am pressed for time today. Suggest the LYS have a scale at check-out counter.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

that sounds like a "blonde" joke!!!!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I usually get an extra skein "just in case". Sometimes I need it, but sometimes don't. I don't buy very expensive yarns either, like qivut or yak.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

If it is bulk manufactured, there is no cheating going on. Any manufacturing process has a +\- weight/size range. No product can weigh the exact same amount over many pieces. This includes both food and hard goods. If you buy more than one skein of any yarn and weigh them, there will always be a difference in gram weight between the given skeins. If I make something like a shawl that requires multiple skeins, and I might need to know the halfway point of my yarn supply to make sure I have enough to finish, I always weigh all of my skeins first and mark the labels with the exact weights. A label is just a label--it can't be exact to the gram for every piece. 

You realize than when you are speaking of a few grams difference, this is a negligible length of yarn, right? I can't believe anyone believes they've been cheated over such a teensy amount of difference in weight....I think "horror" would be a bit much of a reaction to this. :sm16:


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

What type of scale do you use?


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Warn friends that may shop there, too. I'd take my scale if possible and make them make it right... although you might get banned from the shop.


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

True. But if you remove the husk in the store you need to plan to eat the corn that day as you have removed its freshness protector.


----------



## punkbunnie (Jul 28, 2017)

I am in CT too. Picked up some corn at my local farmstand, today for dinner tonight. If you cut the stalk end off and microwave the ears for 5 to 7 minutes they get cooked perfectly and just sqeeze out of the husks like toothpaste.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Well to me its a horror as prices for wool have increased considerably here in South Africa. I dont earn a salary so the little money i have i use wisely. imported wool is at a high price here too and if i pay xyz for a certain ball of wool, i want the weight that i paid for. The same way as if i buy 2 balls of wool and after finishing knitting, i see that the colour is not the same yet the lot number and colour code is exactly the same. Of course you will go and moan about it, so please... All the grams that we are short changed with - add up at the end of the day.


----------



## knittin'nonna (Feb 10, 2017)

Does this mean that you need to take your scale with you when you shop for yarn to be sure that you get a full skein? Like to think we gentle crafters are above this type of behavior.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Diane D said:


> this is making me doubt the yardage that is printed on the label too


Are you sure your scale is completely accurate? I find that I can get slightly different readings when weighing the same food items at different times.

My point is that most kitchen scales are probably not perfectly accurate.
http://food52.com/blog/11337-how-to-check-the-accuracy-of-your-kitchen-scale


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i phoned my stockist and told her that i have weighed several balls of wool that i bought there last week, and they say 100 grams but they not. her reply was "an old lady said the same thing two weeks ago and i thought she was just looking to get free wool" Told her what i bought and what my scale weighed them in and she said she will go and get those balls and weigh them to see. long story short, her supplier is coming to her tomorrow as she took other balls and they too were under weight. She thanked me and said well she better phone the old dame and tell her that the supplier will come tomorrow as she is one of her biggest clients.


----------



## accompanistcjp (Oct 3, 2013)

Diane D said:


> My husband bought me a digital scale for my birthday as my eyesight is getting worse with this diabetes and i found it difficult to read those minute markings and numbers.
> 
> Got home and started placing balls on it and to my horror i discovered that wool that i buy at a certain shop and which is supposed to be 100g comes in between 96-99 grams. Wool that i bought from another shop all hit 100gr. I am certainly going to inform them of this the next time i buy wool there - every penny counts as well as every gram. no wonder i always am short when making some things and have to use a bit of another ball. goodness. Has anyone else come across this?


Yes, unfortunately this is a common practice because "no one will discover 1 or 2 ounces or grams missing." I have said that if I owned a LYS I would make it a well-known, well-advertised policy that returns would be discounted 20% off the price paid, yarn would be weighed before return and the weight would be noted on the label so there would be no questions.

I have heard of crafters taking a small scale to stores to check the weight and I also carry a magnifying glass to read those tiny markings and number. Unfortunately it should not surprise you, society has definitely become much less honest.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

nankat said:


> Corn is usually sold by the piece and not by weight. It is such a mess to shuck it at home. But ooooh it is season! Fresh Local Corn in Connecticut.


Try this: Cut off the bottom end of the corn just above the last row of kernels. Soak the UNshucked corn in water for 30 minutes, then microwave for 3 minutes per ear (I have a 1200 watt microwave). Remove corn from microwave with potholder, grasp by the silks/shuck at the top and shake over a plate. The ear of corn will fall out without a single silk remaining!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Diane D said:


> i phoned my stockist and told her that i have weighed several balls of wool that i bought there last week, and they say 100 grams but they not. her reply was "an old lady said the same thing two weeks ago and i thought she was just looking to get free wool" Told her what i bought and what my scale weighed them in and she said she will go and get those balls and weigh them to see. long story short, her supplier is coming to her tomorrow as she took other balls and they too were under weight. She thanked me and said well she better phone the old dame and tell her that the supplier will come tomorrow as she is one of her biggest clients.


I weigh everything when I get it home and find some manufacturers are consistently over and others slightly under.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Diane D said:


> i phoned my stockist and told her that i have weighed several balls of wool that i bought there last week, and they say 100 grams but they not. her reply was "an old lady said the same thing two weeks ago and i thought she was just looking to get free wool" Told her what i bought and what my scale weighed them in and she said she will go and get those balls and weigh them to see. long story short, her supplier is coming to her tomorrow as she took other balls and  they too were under weight. She thanked me and said well she better phone the old dame and tell her that the supplier will come tomorrow as she is one of her biggest clients.


i am glad she took you seriously! 
a penny is a penny is a penny. a penny is not all that valuable by itself. but when the pennies add up over time, it is a big deal.
(sorry to hear of your diabetes. i am diabetic too, and i hate it. bleh.)


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

EqLady said:


> Try this: Cut off the bottom end of the corn just above the last row of kernels. Soak the UNshucked corn in water for 30 minutes, then microwave for 3 minutes per ear (I have a 1200 watt microwave). Remove corn from microwave with potholder, grasp by the silks/shuck at the top and shake over a plate. The ear of corn will fall out without a single silk remaining!


I haven't had any problems with under/over weights with yarn, but I am delighted with all the tips provided here for shucking corn! Thanks ladies.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> In my area, they provide big garbage bins for people to do that. Maybe it's because we're buying it by the ear and not the weight?


My grocer does provide this. Since corn is sold by the ear, not by weight, it does not impact the cost.


----------



## accompanistcjp (Oct 3, 2013)

Diane D said:


> i phoned my stockist and told her that i have weighed several balls of wool that i bought there last week, and they say 100 grams but they not. her reply was "an old lady said the same thing two weeks ago and i thought she was just looking to get free wool" Told her what i bought and what my scale weighed them in and she said she will go and get those balls and weigh them to see. long story short, her supplier is coming to her tomorrow as she took other balls and they too were under weight. She thanked me and said well she better phone the old dame and tell her that the supplier will come tomorrow as she is one of her biggest clients.


I would find a different place to buy yarn if I knew that where I buy the most yarn I was being called an "old lady" and "old dame." That's very disrespectful!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> I weigh all the yarn I buy and they are almost always short a gram or two. I have found a few times when I got extra, but mostly short! I just assumed it was the way is was, like the 2 x 4 you buy that is really 1.5 x 3.5


The reason the 2 x 4 is off has to do with a change in the manufacturing process. They used to, a long time ago, let the lumber season, or dry out, for a year before they cut it into lumber now they cut it right away and it dries out after and that causes the discrepancy. A bit of the useless trivia rambling around in my head.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Many stores provide bins for us to shuck corn before we buy it. That way you can see if the kernels are good and it eliminates most of the mess at home. I do not think manufacturers set out to cheat customers. Weights and measures are standardized and government controlled in the U.S. Not sure about other countries. There are factors which affect the weight of some products. I know there have been some shortages in yarn skeins and I also know that when it was reported to the store the store took measures to contact the company and restitution was made. Stuff happens. It's fixable.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I have had the exact opposite result when weighing my yarn. I usually weigh because I am writing patterns now and want to know exactly how much of each color I use in my "picture" designs. So far, I'd say 99% of my skeins have been exact or over the stated weight on the label.

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/lynne-ulicki-designs
https://www.etsy.com/shop/imalulu

I also use an OXO digital scale that can be toggled between ounces and grams, has a zero out function (so you can put a plate or something on it, zero out it's weight, then weigh whatever you are placing on the plate) has a button to light up the display, if needed, AND has the ability to pull out the digital readout display in case the thing you are weighing is larger than the platform. I love this scale.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

He bought me at salter scale which carries a 15 year guarantee



Artbarn said:


> Are you sure your scale is completely accurate? I find that I can get slightly different readings when weighing the same food items at different times.
> 
> My point is that most kitchen scales are probably not perfectly accurate.
> http://food52.com/blog/11337-how-to-check-the-accuracy-of-your-kitchen-scale


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

yes mine too has ounce grams kilo that i can toggle between and also a zero button that i press when i am finished weighing and move onto the next one. Absolutely loving this scale...



imalulu said:


> I have had the exact opposite result when weighing my yarn. I usually weigh because I am writing patterns now and want to know exactly how much of each color I use in my "picture" designs. So far, I'd say 99% of my skeins have been exact or over the stated weight on the label.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/lynne-ulicki-designs
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/imalulu
> ...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> i am glad she took you seriously!
> a penny is a penny is a penny. a penny is not all that valuable by itself. but when the pennies add up over time, it is a big deal.
> (sorry to hear of your diabetes. i am diabetic too, and i hate it. bleh.)


 :sm24:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I have read here on KP that some people ( not the KPers) will cut some of the yarns they need from a ball and put the skein back into the bin. This however was in the Michael's and JoAnn's type stores. Who know though it could happen at a LYS too. My LYS lady just told me that she discovered stealing went on in her shop recently! I am sorry that you discovered this. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


First time I have heard of this. Oh my! What a dirty trick to play on buyers. Are they not aware that what they are doing is known as STEALING? How awful!!! I wonder how these people live with themselves? Sadly, I doubt if it bothers them at all and they wonder why there are so many bad kids. Hah!


----------



## Robin's Nest (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi
Sounds like we might have to drag our scales with us to the stores 
R.


----------



## smilingphoenix (Feb 6, 2016)

That is terrible. I could understand if the odd ball now and again was slightly short, but not all balls from the same shop. I would definitely inform the owners of this and that way they can maybe get in contact with their suppliers and hopefully sort it out.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the time as I'm retired so when I go food shopping I weigh the prepackaged veggies (like carrots) and am amazed at the different weights of a "2 lb." package! The same is true of yarns; some of the yarn bands say "approximately" X amount of yardage. Like others have said "Buyer Beware" is my mantra when shopping


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pauli said:


> this is so true. I have seen people shuck the corn before they buy it.


All markets I've seen sell corn priced by the ear, not by the pound, so shucking doesn't make any difference. I just paid $2.00 for three ears of corn.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

callev said:


> Manufactures cheat us all the time. I weight the produce at the store in the bags.
> Under weighing gains them pennies at a time.
> Some producers plan on under weights to make more money.
> Some gas pumps are messed with and under pump, but charge you the whole amount.
> ...


Yes I have noticed that the price will stay the same but the amount of product in the bag/box/container will be less and less, ie what used to be a 1kg of soap powder is now a 750g, but box is still the same size so you assume it is still 1kg


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I was just looking at some scales, (to keep with my knitting) I may use my kitchen scales and weigh a few new balls and see what they weigh .....I have a heap of old ball bands, might go look to see if they have the + - symbols next to the weight ????


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Well to me its a horror as prices for wool have increased considerably here in South Africa. I dont earn a salary so the little money i have i use wisely. imported wool is at a high price here too and if i pay xyz for a certain ball of wool, i want the weight that i paid for. The same way as if i buy 2 balls of wool and after finishing knitting, i see that the colour is not the same yet the lot number and colour code is exactly the same. Of course you will go and moan about it, so please... All the grams that we are short changed with - add up at the end of the day.


And all the extra grams you got add up too, to your favour. You are not short changed on every ball of yarn you buy (I don't think you actually buy wool), so it all works out.


----------



## djroye (Mar 29, 2013)

You don't need to shuck at the store. Leave the husk on. Cut the end off into the corn. Microwave on high 3 minutes per ear. The silk and husk just slip off In 1 piece when done. This is the only way I cook corn now.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

They now sell by the ear but there was a time when it was sold by the pound because some ears were bigger than others. That's when shucking the corn got started. However you are correct, corn is now mostly sold by the ear.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

I will have to remember this one. I didn't know this. It sounds so much easier and I am all for that.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Diane D said:


> He bought me at salter scale which carries a 15 year guarantee


And it is guaranteed to be perfectly accurate? Or is it just guaranteed not to die within 15 years?


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Never thought about weighing the yarn I purchase. Have a digital scale and now will weigh the yarn. Thanks!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

accurate



Artbarn said:


> And it is guaranteed to be perfectly accurate? Or is it just guaranteed not to die within 15 years?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just completed 49 identical squares. For fun, I kept track of the weight of each ball of yarn. One ball was _supposed_ to be enough to complete one square. Well, no, it wasn't so. Only ONE of the purple balls was long enough to do one square. I had to use extra purple for all but that one square. Almost all the balls were overweight; a few were under. Good thing I had more than enough yarn! Check out the differences:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Try this: Cut off the bottom end of the corn just above the last row of kernels. Soak the UNshucked corn in water for 30 minutes, then microwave for 3 minutes per ear (I have a 1200 watt microwave). Remove corn from microwave with potholder, grasp by the silks/shuck at the top and shake over a plate. The ear of corn will fall out without a single silk remaining!


Thank you for that tip! It has to be better than my husband's 'trick'. He shucks in store, and zaps them in one of the plastic bags from the grocery section of the supermarket. I've come to look upon corn on the cob as just a carrier to get pepper and butter from dish to mouth, and as a laxative. Frozen corn has more taste. :sm17:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Are you sure your scale is completely accurate? I find that I can get slightly different readings when weighing the same food items at different times.
> 
> My point is that most kitchen scales are probably not perfectly accurate.
> http://food52.com/blog/11337-how-to-check-the-accuracy-of-your-kitchen-scale


Wonderful info. Thanks for sharing this link. Hope everyone reads it. :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've just completed 49 identical squares. For fun, I kept track of the weight of each ball of yarn. One ball was _supposed_ to be enough to complete one square. Well, no, it wasn't so. Only ONE of the purple balls was long enough to do one square. I had to use extra purple for all but that one square. Almost all the balls were overweight; a few were under. Good thing I had more than enough yarn! Check out the differences:


Boy are you always that organized? I am impressed. :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Boy are you always that organized? I am impressed. :sm24:


Organized? Who? _ME_??!! Not on your life! After all the conversations on KP about yarn weight/length/etc. I was just curious to see what the differences might be. I know my balls are intact - in the original packaging from the factory - 10 balls per sealed plastic bag. All the balls say 40g, but no two are the same weight - on the better scale that reads to two decimal points - hundredths of a gram. The purple balls were shorter than the blue, with one exception. Besides, I like to play with toys; the newer scale is my newest toy. :sm17:


----------



## LeahH04 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

